# Amazing Knife Maker



## MA-Caver (Mar 28, 2010)

Not only are the knives the master craftsman Bob Kramer, makes razor sharp, incredibly strong but absolutely gorgeous blades. If you want one you'd better order before the waiting list gets too long. 
Incredible craftsmanship. 
[yt]-OCoS81G2CY&[/yt]

Is anyone else here familiar with the man's work/product?


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 29, 2010)

neat video, thanks.

He's got an awesome shop...I could get into all kinds of trouble with that many tools available


----------



## Hawke (Mar 31, 2010)

I came across Bob Kramer knives when I was looking for knives made from Damascus.  I think he only makes cutlery knives.  

Thanks for sharing the video.  Glad to see he is doing well.


----------

